

iFixit has been acquired by Apple - milesf
http://www.ifixit.com/apple_press_release

======
rdl
Could we kill all of the stupid April Fools' articles?

~~~
dang
What a coincidence:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7506793](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7506793)

Could you all take care of this one as test case, please?

(Edit: That was harsher than I should have been. Sorry.)

~~~
zbowling
Seems a bit unnecessary.

~~~
dang
You mean piling on a specific case? You're right. That was a mistake.

It's going to take me a while to get my balance with the public moderation
thing, and I overdid it in this case. Sorry to all and especially the OP.

------
Doctor_Fegg
Marvellous. From
[http://www.ifixit.com/smartphone_replaceability](http://www.ifixit.com/smartphone_replaceability):

"Last generation design makes the iPhone 4S ugly and worthless, increasing
upgrade appeal."

------
ernusame
Love that they've taken inspiration from
[http://ourincrediblejourney.tumblr.com/](http://ourincrediblejourney.tumblr.com/)

------
gutnor
[http://www.ifixit.com/smartphone_replaceability](http://www.ifixit.com/smartphone_replaceability)

I like clear guideline instead of stupid self repair nobody care about, thanks
Apple for fixing iFixit.

"iPhone 5: Your battery should be dead by now. Time to replace your phone."

I knew it, I needed to go to the Apple store.

------
timpattinson
"Apple is working hard to make devices last long enough to be upgraded or
irrelevant, making repairability an antiquated notion"

------
eik3_de
brilliant and so spot-on. Don't forget the all-new Smartphone Replaceability
Index:
[http://www.ifixit.com/smartphone_replaceability](http://www.ifixit.com/smartphone_replaceability)

Why bother with repairing a device when you can just replace it with a new
one?

------
andyjohnson0
Looks like an April fool joke:
[https://twitter.com/kwiens/status/450894251992162304](https://twitter.com/kwiens/status/450894251992162304)

------
jmnicolas
Totally forgot about April's fools ... glad that it's (probably) not true as I
don't see Apple keeping a company like iFixit.

------
dmak
I have a feeling they're just going to kill them off since it seems more like
bad PR when they score Apple products.

------
sz4kerto
BTW, I bet someone could claim market manipulation and win a lawsuit (if he
could somehow prove that the April 1st joke was too credible and it affected
share prices, for example).

I hope everyone has some sense of humor, though.

------
msie
Um, I've been meaning to buy some tools to fix my iMac. I hope they stick
around until I can afford them. What bad luck I've been getting lately. :-(

~~~
elemeno
Given the date today I'd be tempted to not take the accouncement too seriously
- it is April Fools Day after all.

~~~
msie
D'oh! I am relieved and kicking myself at the same time!

------
roeme
Calling April Fools. Well done, but basic premise is just too obvious.

